# ...... looking for a soft boot. ........



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

32's theyre flexible comftorble, full of padding, warm, and easy to get in and out of...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> 32's theyre flexible comftorble, full of padding, warm, and easy to get in and out of...


This is only true if the boots fit YOUR foot though...I HATE how 32 boots fit my feet and will never buy them because of that.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well after trying on every boot in the place I got some Burton Moto boots when preping for this season. Amazing deal for how well they fit and that Burton speed zone sure beats trying to make my hands bleed with the laces.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> This is only true if the boots fit YOUR foot though...I HATE how 32 boots fit my feet and will never buy them because of that.


yeah just about every boot fits YOUR foot... wow that was a tard comment... heres a good idea... get a boot molder, all boots these days you can do this to, heat em up, then strap em on and walk around in them for like 45 min around your house and they WILL MOLD TO YOUR FOOTS SHAPE and be VERY VERY VERY VERY COMFTORBLE! THATS how EVERY boot fits to YOUR foot...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> yeah just about every boot fits YOUR foot... wow that was a tard comment... heres a good idea... get a boot molder, all boots these days you can do this to, heat em up, then strap em on and walk around in them for like 45 min around your house and they WILL MOLD TO YOUR FOOTS SHAPE and be VERY VERY VERY VERY COMFTORBLE! THATS how EVERY boot fits to YOUR foot...


Oh my freaking goodness...that wasn't aimed as a personal attack at you...

PS: If 32 really did fit everyone, I wouldn't have made my blanket statement...


----------

